

Formulating Science in Terms of Possible and Impossible Tasks - digisth
http://edge.org/conversation/formulating-science-in-terms-of-possible-and-impossible-tasks

======
Retric
So, a vague idea that might possibly turn into a testable theory someday…

Talk about wasting people’s time.

